# Oh my! Is it possible to be this blond?



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;OdYTj5CChaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdYTj5CChaA[/video]


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, but perhaps the real question should be how many km would I travel in an hour if I was going 120kmh. 

The horrible thing is, its clear they have had the conversation before and she still does not get it.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 19, 2012)

ouch our school system is at work there. Even sadder she needs to take a physics class and it wouldn't interest her cause she is afraid she wouldn't get a A in it.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;alkX2l92eRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=alkX2l92eRg#![/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 19, 2012)

ouch so was this girl having a hard day too?


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> [video=youtube;alkX2l92eRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=alkX2l92eRg#![/video]



That video feels like a joke. Especially the ending.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 19, 2012)

uke:I just threw up into my mouth a little bit.

That's just appalling.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 20, 2012)

Just leave Britney alone!!!!


Jim said:


> [video=youtube;alkX2l92eRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=alkX2l92eRg#![/video]


----------



## ecchef (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm speechless. Why would anybody in their right mind even consider marrying someone like that?


----------



## mano (Mar 20, 2012)

ecchef said:


> I'm speechless. Why would anybody in their right mind even consider marrying someone like that?



You mean why would the wife, who is trying her absolute best to understand something that's beyond her intellect, marry a guy whose sole intent of the video is to embarrass her world-wide? 

Yep, they've had the conversation before and his wink, smirks and his egging on her stupidity makes him a horses' ass.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Mar 20, 2012)

mano said:


> You mean why would the wife, who is trying her absolute best to understand something that's beyond her intellect, marry a guy whose sole intent of the video is to embarrass her world-wide?
> 
> Yep, they've had the conversation before and his wink, smirks and his egging on her stupidity makes him a horses' ass.



Agreed, the word ignorant has taken on a pejorative undercurrent....it is what it is......a lack of understanding..something we all participate in one way or another .


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok I had a lot of sympathy for the lady in the original vid, as she clearly couldn't put both parts of the question together to get the obvious answer. But that response is beyond stupid (if she'd left it at she was having a bad day so stop making fun it would have been fine)


----------



## mano (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, if the young lady in the second video is unmarried, every male watching it should consider themselves forewarned.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got all confused for a moment myself - and I am not even blond. But for me MPH stands for Master of Public Health which is the program I am teaching in. 

Stefan


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 20, 2012)

For those that use Imperial speed measurements MPH stands for miles per hour


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 20, 2012)

I started to comment on this thread yesterday, but I decided to wait and see what everyone's reaction was. Unfortunately, it was worse than I thought&#8212;get ready; you gentlemen have earned this. 

Whatever her pathology, it is clear the young woman cannot comprehend the concept of miles per hour. 12 years ago my sister adopted three kids out of the foster system in Kentucky; one of them suffered severe head injuries during his previous abuse and has mentation problems. There are certain things, particularly in mathematics, that he just cannot do. This young woman&#8217;s situation is a lot things; it is sad, it is pathetic, is an indictment of our education system for not recognizing her issues, but this :curse: is not funny and you :curse: should be ashamed of yourselves for taunting her. Dave, delete my membership if you feel it is warranted but this needed to be said. I live one mile from the Kentucky School for the Blind, if you :curse: find this type of thing amusing I can go videotape newly blind people attempting to learn to cross the street. 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## echerub (Mar 20, 2012)

mano said:


> You mean why would the wife marry a guy whose sole intent of the video is to embarrass her world-wide? [...] makes him a horses' ass.



Big +1 on this.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 20, 2012)

You gotta wonder why God made more horses' asses than he made horses. :dontknow:


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 20, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> I started to comment on this thread yesterday, but I decided to wait and see what everyone's reaction was. Unfortunately, it was worse than I thought&#8212;get ready; you gentlemen have earned this.
> 
> Whatever her pathology, it is clear the young woman cannot comprehend the concept of miles per hour. 12 years ago my sister adopted three kids out of the foster system in Kentucky; one of them suffered severe head injuries during his previous abuse and has mentation problems. There are certain things, particularly in mathematics, that he just cannot do. This young woman&#8217;s situation is a lot things; it is sad, it is pathetic, is an indictment of our education system for not recognizing her issues, but this :curse: is not funny and you :curse: should be ashamed of yourselves for taunting her. Dave, delete my membership if you feel it is warranted but this needed to be said. I live one mile from the Kentucky School for the Blind, if you :curse: find this type of thing amusing I can go videotape newly blind people attempting to learn to cross the street.
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



I'm sorry you don't see the amusement in this...I think it is funny.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 20, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I'm sorry you don't see the amusement in this...I think it is funny.



I think I should elaborate...I don't think it's funny because she's blond...or a girl...It's funny to me because I live in a world were everybody seems to want to complicate everything. I meet with or talk to this person everyday.

Pesky


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 20, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> I started to comment on this thread yesterday, but I decided to wait and see what everyone's reaction was. Unfortunately, it was worse than I thought&#8212;get ready; you gentlemen have earned this.
> 
> Whatever her pathology, it is clear the young woman cannot comprehend the concept of miles per hour. 12 years ago my sister adopted three kids out of the foster system in Kentucky; one of them suffered severe head injuries during his previous abuse and has mentation problems. There are certain things, particularly in mathematics, that he just cannot do. This young woman&#8217;s situation is a lot things; it is sad, it is pathetic, is an indictment of our education system for not recognizing her issues, but this :curse: is not funny and you :curse: should be ashamed of yourselves for taunting her. Dave, delete my membership if you feel it is warranted but this needed to be said. I live one mile from the Kentucky School for the Blind, if you :curse: find this type of thing amusing I can go videotape newly blind people attempting to learn to cross the street.
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



Now, to be clear. I don't think anyone was laughing. I didn't post the link to garner laughter. I was dumbstruck when it was first shown to me, as I am sure others who posted were. I realize there are people out there who are challanged for whatever reason, and applaude the way they cope with their challanges. Understand I am not belittleing their share in life.
I'm not sure what made me scratch my head more, the MPH bit, or the fact the husband videotaped her attempt to solve the question, and put it out there for the world to see. I apologize if this was taken in a politically incorrect tone, as this was not the intent of the post. Not even sure why I posted it, other than a state of bewiderment I found myself in.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 20, 2012)

It took me a while to actually focus on the fact that fully half of the people in the world are of below "average" intelligence. What took me a LOT longer to figure out was that I was somewhat naive regarding what average and especially below average actually was as I really didn't hang out with too many people who fell into that category or never really engaged those who were in conversations where they might get lost. Even an "average" person can have knowledge in their own areas of expertise that can be interesting, useful and a good topic for conversation. With that said, the husband clearly has to prove to someone that he is "better than" someone else. Otherwise, why would he post that on YouTube. The second video is likely a joke.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 20, 2012)

******* said:


> It took me a while to actually focus on the fact that fully half of the people in the world are of below "average" intelligence. What took me a LOT longer to figure out was that I was somewhat naive regarding what average and especially below average actually was as I really didn't hang out with too many people who fell into that category or never really engaged those who were in conversations where they might get lost. Even an "average" person can have knowledge in their own areas of expertise that can be interesting, useful and a good topic for conversation. With that said, the husband clearly has to prove to someone that he is "better than" someone else. Otherwise, why would he post that on YouTube. The second video is likely a joke.



Think highly of yourself, huh? :justkidding:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 20, 2012)

There's nothing offensive about the video. She's a perfectly capable seemingly normal person who just happens to appear quite clueless. It's ok to laugh at this. She's not handicapped, just dumb.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a couple of advanced degrees to prove what a smug, arrogant bastard I am. :doublethumbsup:


Andrew H said:


> Think highly of yourself, huh? :justkidding:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 20, 2012)

I knew a girl who was like this. Major blonde-brain. She's not handicapped, or injured, she just took a million years to get up to speed, and then you realized she still had no idea.

What I think is funny is how innovative her problem solving is, and how haphazard her approach to computation is! She considers the speed of the rotations of a tire and how many miles per minute it equates to, and creates a fractional proof check, and then GUESSES how many that is.


----------

